# Your fictional crushes?



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm a huge geek so sometimes I end up falling head over heels for a book or videogame character. Sad but true, it is a crowning achievement in nerd-dom. 

Without going into too much sordid detail, tell me about the last fictional cutie to win over your heart, whether they're from an anime, video game, book, movie, rpg...whatever you want. 

Don't be scared. I'm not going to laugh if you don't.

Oh- in case you're curious, Big Boss will never not be mine. I'd straight up marry the dude if that was even legal, let alone possible.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 26, 2014)

brittany


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 26, 2014)

Jawile said:


> brittany



Will you hurt me if I say I've never played Pikmin?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Park, from "Eleanor and Park" when I first read it. Huge comic book+music dweeb.


Edit: Teeny weeny girl crush on Seta Souji/Yu Narukami.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 26, 2014)

this is a dangerous thread for me because i have too many, even i cant remember them all
i can certainly display my top ones, however


Spoiler: tURBOTASTIC hubby













Spoiler: bratty mopey scarecrow bf

















Spoiler: gentlemanly yet spoiled riddler bf

















Spoiler: off-the-chain gcbc bf














others include:


Spoiler: lego wife













Spoiler: dragon age hubby













Spoiler: monster bf













Spoiler: frozen queens n princesses













Spoiler: gruff frozen cutie













Spoiler: swimming boys


















man theres so many i could only list a few
maybe someday ill write out a comprehensive list??? lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 26, 2014)

Ngl, I had a huge crush on Homura Akemi from Puella Magi Madoka Magica for awhile. Now it's Utena Tenjou from Revolutionary Girl Utena. 

I also have a crush on Poussey from Orange Is The New Black.

EDIT: I forgot about Franziska Von Karma from the Ace Attorney games. 



Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: frozen queens n princesses



I haven't seen Frozen yet but I'm like 99.9% sure Elsa and Anna are supposed to be sisters... but in all of the official art I see, it looks like they're making eyes at each other.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 26, 2014)

I think I'm in love with Asami from Legend of Korra o.o
Also Korra
And Zuko from Avatar: The Last Airbender
...and Jean from SNK
.......and Makoto from Free!
also Neville from Harry Potter
There are more, but I don't wanna ramble too much


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 26, 2014)

Jollian said:


> I think I'm in love with Asami from Legend of Korra o.o



Asami is gorgeous, this makes perfect sense. 

Korra too. I love her muscular arms.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: omg ocelot look at your creation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Nikki, when you said you had many relationships, I would've never imagined this many.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 26, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Ngl, I had a huge crush on Homura Akemi from Puella Magi Madoka Magica for awhile. Now it's Utena Tenjou from Revolutionary Girl Utena.
> 
> I also have a crush on Poussey from Orange Is The New Black.
> 
> ...



they are sisters, i just put them together when i list my crushes because im in love with both of them haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Jesus Nikki, when you said you had many relationships, I would've never imagined this many.



theres more than that im just lazy.


----------



## Caius (Jul 26, 2014)

I think my biggest fictional crush is The Boss from Metal Gear Solid 3. She's a strong-willed character, absolutely honorable to the death, and one of the best, well thought out characters I've ever seen. I don't think she falls under the category of absolutely beautiful, but she's realistically gorgeous. Everything about her is real, and there's nothing there that screams fake to me. Her hair isn't 'shimmeringly perfect,' her body is 'strong yet scarred,' and she has the facial markings of someone who has had real issues and really looks like she has gone through absolute hell. 

On the male side of things, I'm absolutely in love with Vergil from Devil May Cry 3. (NOT DMC.) He's cocky, a huge jerk, completely out for himself, but he has his own reasons for doing things that I can admire. At the end there, he kind of turned his self-centered plight into something a bit more honorable. Though it's still not perfect, the guy is trying to take down the god of hell itself. If Dante can shed a tear or ten, so can I. Of course, there's the aesthetic appeal to him as well. He's not as real as the boss is, not by far, but he's also not some pretty-boy that doesn't look like he could get carried away by the wind either. He's built like someone of that size should be, and I find that very attractive.

EDIT: Same reasons as Vergil, Caius Ballad from FF13-2.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Voldemort said:


> I think my biggest fictional crush is The Boss from Metal Gear Solid 3. She's a strong-willed character, absolutely honorable to the death, and one of the best, well thought out characters I've ever seen. I don't think she falls under the category of absolutely beautiful, but she's realistically gorgeous. Everything about her is real, and there's nothing there that screams fake to me. Her hair isn't 'shimmeringly perfect,' her body is 'strong yet scarred,' and she has the facial markings of someone who has had real issues and really looks like she has gone through absolute hell.



I was struggling to put her because she is so damn fantastic. Gee-zus. Don't get me started on her.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 26, 2014)

Is it weird that I have a crush on a super fast ruing blue hedgehog? Lol


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 26, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Ngl, I had a huge crush on Homura Akemi from Puella Magi Madoka Magica for awhile. Now it's Utena Tenjou from Revolutionary Girl Utena.
> 
> I also have a crush on Poussey from Orange Is The New Black.
> 
> ...



UTENA. ; ; 

Girl Prince is best. I wish there were more like her. Haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voldemort said:


> I think my biggest fictional crush is The Boss from Metal Gear Solid 3. She's a strong-willed character, absolutely honorable to the death, and one of the best, well thought out characters I've ever seen. I don't think she falls under the category of absolutely beautiful, but she's realistically gorgeous. Everything about her is real, and there's nothing there that screams fake to me. Her hair isn't 'shimmeringly perfect,' her body is 'strong yet scarred,' and she has the facial markings of someone who has had real issues and really looks like she has gone through absolute hell.
> 
> On the male side of things, I'm absolutely in love with Vergil from Devil May Cry 3. (NOT DMC.) He's cocky, a huge jerk, completely out for himself, but he has his own reasons for doing things that I can admire. At the end there, he kind of turned his self-centered plight into something a bit more honorable. Though it's still not perfect, the guy is trying to take down the god of hell itself. If Dante can shed a tear or ten, so can I. Of course, there's the aesthetic appeal to him as well. He's not as real as the boss is, not by far, but he's also not some pretty-boy that doesn't look like he could get carried away by the wind either. He's built like someone of that size should be, and I find that very attractive.
> 
> EDIT: Same reasons as Vergil, Caius Ballad from FF13-2.



I cried so f*ing hard when she died. SO HARD. Boyfriend had to hold me afterwards. 

It was just a beautifully executed strong sense of womanhood and maternal strength and it wounded me, man.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 26, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Asami is gorgeous, this makes perfect sense.
> 
> Korra too. I love her muscular arms.


<3 they're my babes
Korra's muscle make me swoon


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2014)

Usui Takumi marry me please.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 26, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I was struggling to put her because she is so damn fantastic. Gee-zus. Don't get me started on her.



I will make you start on her. 

I don't have a 'crush' on her so to speak- I'm not like super attracted to her, but I love her hardcore.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay, I have to share mine. because I'm a dork.



Spoiler: This wonderful lady








Her perfection amazes me. She's fierce, sassy and _loves_ muscles. I can't help but adore her to bits.

She's a smart cookie, she cares deeply about her friends and she's wise for her age... (Kinda comes from losing her dad I think.) She's headstrong and holds herself high. Even if she is surrounded by hot homo swimmers, she still has the self restraint to look and not touch.





Spoiler: This Banana








Is it a girl? Is it a boy? Who cares? (Technically girl)

Nanaba is a brilliant character, cut too short in the pass. She crossed the boundary lines, and proved you could be strong, serious, and not worry about gender in the least. She died an honourable death, and I will always love her.





Spoiler: Last one... long winded, sorry.









There is something I have to say about Haruka, this being is my angel. I was 15 years old, confused about who I was and what would become to me, and Sailor Moon was my passion. "Amara" then came into my life and changed me forever. Henceforth that quoted name shall be ignored because her name is Tenoh Haruka and she is the king of wind. She didn't believe in gender, for 1990's anime/manga that was groundbreaking. She was a man, who transformed into a magical girl. She didn't have a gender, technically, but felt more comfortable in men's clothing. 

But more over, she was comfortable with her sexuality. She loved two women in the series, one more than the other. One with more depth, openly. That touched me deeply at a tender and confusing time, and helped me come to terms with who I am. I aspired to be like her, I RPed her religiously. 

Tenoh Haruka will always have my heart and my love.


​


----------



## Caius (Jul 26, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> Okay, I have to share mine. because I'm a dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of Hetalia or Sailor Moon, but your descriptions were quite lovely 



Revolver Ocelot said:


> UTENA. ; ;
> 
> Girl Prince is best. I wish there were more like her. Haha.
> 
> ...



I can go back to that game over and over, at least once a year. Even if I skip most of the cutscenes, I will never, ever skip the boss's ending speech. She's a dynamic speaker, a wonderful character, and no matter how many times I watch that last scene, I feel for what happened. It hits me like a sack of bricks and absolutely destroys me. It's this sinking feeling of 'what have I just done'.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I will make you start on her.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

Nonon Jakuzure because she is perfect.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 26, 2014)

I may have had a small crush on my character from Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.  



Spoiler








She was pretty hot.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> I may have had a small crush on my character from Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaayyyuuuum.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 26, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> I may have had a small crush on my character from Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ay bb lemme kiss
i have a crush on all of my wow toons because im gross
and my wildstar toons
sighs...
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/proudmoore/tomoko/simple
shes hot ok, dat werebooty


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 26, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


>



I had tears in my eyes way before she died, you know. Like I was just a mess for a good half-hour, and I'd never felt that way about a video game character before. 

SO, yes. Start on her. I love her. And I'm happy other people do, too.

*on a small MGS tangent, I've also got the smallest admiration "crush" on Sniper Wolf.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I had tears in my eyes way before she died, you know. Like I was just a mess for a good half-hour, and I'd never felt that way about a video game character before.
> 
> SO, yes. Start on her. I love her. And I'm happy other people do, too.
> 
> *on a small MGS tangent, I've also got the smallest admiration "crush" on Sniper Wolf.


*NO.
NOOOOO
N     OOOO*


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 26, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> *NO.
> NOOOOO
> N     OOOO*



....no?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> ....no?



*HNNNNG*
I'm too passionate about video game characters I like.

I also had a girl crush on Elizabeth from Bioshock. She looks sexy in that Femme Fatale look. She looks too cute in her original clothes.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 26, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> *HNNNNG*
> I'm too passionate about video game characters I like.
> 
> I also had a girl crush on Elizabeth from Bioshock. She looks sexy in that Femme Fatale look. She looks too cute in her original clothes.



Passion > Boring

Art is moving, man. Even if it's just...uh. Eye candy. Mileena my luhv.


----------



## Blood (Jul 26, 2014)

so many.. my gosh

ahh mine are
shinji ikari, rei ayanami, kaworu nagisa, mariya shidou, utena tenjou, aru akise

oh and i cant forget kuranosuke koibuchi


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 26, 2014)

Blood said:


> so many.. my gosh
> 
> ahh mine are
> shinji ikari, rei ayanami, kaworu nagisa, mariya shidou, utena tenjou, aru akise
> ...



I feel like I'm reading directions to a game I can't play. 

I don't anime much, but I saw a Utena in there. So I'm going to go ahead and say you have good taste.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not sure if this counts, because I like the actor as well, but, the Tenth Doctor from Doctor Who, played by David Tennant.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Spoiler: stupid ramble about Elizabeth ~SOME SPOILERS~



Elizabeth is so cute jfc whhhhhy. Have you seen her? My god.




*WHAT AN ADORABLE 19 YEAR OLD.*
And the dance scene. Jeebus.

AND THE POST-DAISY KILLING? ****ING SEXY.




HOTHOTHOTHOTHOT. JEEEEEEBUUUUUSSS.

SHES SO INDEPENDENT LIKE "Who's gonna stop me? Not you Booker.". And the emotions that she shows makes me wanna feel something. Her character development is so powerful. Not just like, "BOOBERS", but the game shows how this whole scene is changing her, from being innocent to sadistic (almost). Gosh.





Not gonna put Femme Fatale outfit but god. And the DLC makes me so sad. She misses Booker deeply and actually shows with crying. You can even hear the sorrow in her voice, and it makes me pity her. And the combat makes her so badass. Melee and- is that Liz with a gun? Hell yeah. Okay, that's my unorganized ramble. Thanks much.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 26, 2014)

OMG. NATSU DRAGNEEL LIKE YAAASSSS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Incase you dont know. Fairy Tail is all you need to know, Farewell, about to dedicate my signature, avatar and the word thingy under the avatar to fairy tail  and natsu dragneel


----------



## Blood (Jul 27, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I feel like I'm reading directions to a game I can't play.
> 
> I don't anime much, but I saw a Utena in there. So I'm going to go ahead and say you have good taste.



thank you


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 27, 2014)

Blood said:


> utena tenjou



We have the same waifu. :')
Also, good on you for NGE and Mirai Nikki (though I didn't like that one as much). Y no Asuka tho


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Y no Asuka tho


Yes. Where? She is mega kohai.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Yes. Where? She is mega kohai.



Asuka is probably my fave NGE character tbh. And I normally love girls like Rei, so that's saying something (I love Rei too, though, this is not Rei hate).


----------



## Blood (Jul 27, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> We have the same waifu. :')
> Also, good on you for NGE and Mirai Nikki (though I didn't like that one as much). Y no Asuka tho



asuka is my wife thats why


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Blood said:


> asuka is my wife thats why



*HOW DARE YOU STEAL MY GIRL.*


----------



## Blood (Jul 27, 2014)

its mista steal yo girl (ohh oh oh)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> *HOW DARE YOU STEAL MY GIRL.*



Waifu showdown


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Blood said:


> its mista steal yo girl (ohh oh oh)



*>:^[[[*


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 27, 2014)

cliche and boring answer but levi heichou from snk (eren's ok too). I also need my own usui takumi and tbh I love ayuzawa misaki too.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> cliche and boring answer but levi heichou from snk (eren's ok too). I also need my own usui takumi and tbh I love ayuzawa misaki too.


Levi is bae.


----------



## unravel (Jul 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: swimming boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Too dangerous indeed omggg


----------



## Balverine (Jul 27, 2014)

(half of mine are younger than me, crap)

Jean and Bertolt from Attack on Titan, Bon from Blue Exorcist, Alistair and Anders from Dragon Age... the list probably goes on : P


----------



## Saylor (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a few but my earliest and the most typical one is Clark Kent. <3 And also Tetra from Wind Waker, Seiko from Corpse Party, and all three main characters of The Perks of Being a Wallflower.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Levi is bae.



this is the only time that word is okay


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> this is the only time that word is okay


Same here.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 27, 2014)

i am so in love with murasakibara atsushi from kuroko no basuke. actually all the generation of miracles and kagami are??? i love so much. but esp mura-chin~ he my bae =v=
also rin and sousuke from free! because jfc they take my breath away


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 27, 2014)

Rei & Rin from Free! Had me going unf for a long time.
Oh, and Suzuki from Lovely Complex. 
Gokudera Hayato & Byakuran.
Usui from Kaichou wa Maid Sama.
...
Anime boys in general.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)

Natsu i luv u and-- NO IM A GIRL.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: stupid ramble about Elizabeth ~SOME SPOILERS~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone help me I want to make an essay about this.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Someone help me I want to make an essay about this.


I haven't played BioShock yet but wow she's cute.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Park, from "Eleanor and Park" when I first read it. Huge comic book+music dweeb.
> 
> 
> Edit: Teeny weeny girl crush on Seta Souji/Yu Narukami.



Omg you read that too? Hehe i like Park as well~

Rei from Free! 

Marshal Lee from Adventure Time oh lord.

Hinata from Haikyuu~ he's so adorable c:

Kuroko! You should know what anime he's from

Also pretty much any guy with glasses, and looks handsome lolol (fictional ofcourse~)


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)

*Ill eat ur chickens Sa-chan -_-**


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Ill eat ur chickens Sa-chan -_-*



Wut im so confused right now


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)

"Ill eat your chickens -_-*

- - - Post Merge - - -

\Anyone else notice that Lucy and Yukino's boobs jiggle at 0:38??


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Your scaring me :c


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)

AM I?!


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

O-o lol no im just confused and weirded out xD


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)

Yez yes


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

I hate fairy tail











Jk


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

Glenn from The Walking Dead.
also Honey from Space Dandy because she's hot.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I haven't played BioShock yet but wow she's cute.


She's a cutie patoot.


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> She's a cutie patoot.



YOU GOT THAT RIGHT! <3


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> Omg you read that too? Hehe i like Park as well~
> 
> Also pretty much any guy with glasses, and looks handsome lolol (fictional ofcourse~)


He is the cutest dweeb there is in a book. 

The last part? Yu Narukami's your man.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sa-chan said:


> YOU GOT THAT RIGHT! <3


Shes so cute I can't even describe it.


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Ill chew ur face off for saying that. Jk, what Ill really do is  kill you in front of your family on christmas morning while your little sibling unwraps her bubbles  actually nvm.



I dont have a little sibling either way xD


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Is it strange that i actually watch videos about cannibal cases? I've gotta thing for mystery, horror, and criminal justice  . Anywayss U.U i think it is weird but i find them so interesting...going off topic huh xD


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)

Omg Strike Back... that song though.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Glenn from The Walking Dead.
> also Honey from Space Dandy because she's hot.



Steven Yeun is so great


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> Steven Yeun is so great



Yuen? Anyways thats the name of my old science teacher...weird


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)

Strike Back!)
Even though the probability of changing an orbit is low
Don't you think that even one percent of it will stand up?
After all, if "fate" gets thrown in my way, No I Won't!
I'll turn it around, Because wouldn't it be perfect to see the future with you?
Bring it on! cuz I'm jus gonna grow up in the battle HEY!!
Vanish the dullness in the clouds!
Still burning my fire like a thunder cutting through heaven
I gotta get rid of Nightmare, I just wanna see the future!
Past, future, and the present we're living in,
I ain't scared of my past and now for the tomorrow that's entrusted to me
Screaming out for my pride!!
I don't want to see your tears, so I'll keep on screaming! Always...
(I'm never falling down! It's my destiny to blow away the wind!)
I want to protect your smile which relies on my back! Always...
(I gotta blast off your pain for you and me! May the sadness rest in peace!)
Anytime again...


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> Steven Yeun is so great


I know. I haven't even gotten far in the series but I'm pretty sure he's my favorite character. u v u He's so cute.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)

Those are the lyrics to STRIKE BACK! By Back on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ur science teacher is cute den. I guess?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Glenn from The Walking Dead.
> also Honey from Space Dandy because she's hot.


Agreed, Honey is very attractive.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)

HUney


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Tobias Eaton.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 27, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> Yuen? Anyways thats the name of my old science teacher...weird



it's Yeun. he's Glenn in the walking dead.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I know. I haven't even gotten far in the series but I'm pretty sure he's my favorite character. u v u He's so cute.



how far into it are you exactly? he's one of my favorites among like 4 characters hahaha


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> it's Yeun. he's Glenn in the walking dead.



Ooo gotcha. I watch the walking dead but im not super obsessed about so i dont know xD i think he was my fav. Character also. His name seems real familiar. Think i searched him before


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)

Im stilll heeerrreee chicken


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> (half of mine are younger than me, crap)
> 
> Jean and Bertolt from Attack on Titan, Bon from Blue Exorcist, Alistair and Anders from Dragon Age... the list probably goes on : P



I FORGOT TO LIST MY MAGEY BOYFRIEND
HOW COULD I
/goes to rectify immediately


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 27, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> Ooo gotcha. I watch the walking dead but im not super obsessed about so i dont know xD i think he was my fav. Character also. His name seems real familiar. Think i searched him before



he's like the token Asian character so I appreciate him a lot lmao. he's really good looking too! and is quite the comedian in his interviews.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> how far into it are you exactly? he's one of my favorites among like 4 characters hahaha



I'm only 6 episodes in Season 1. I just started yesterday but I'm probably going to watch some more tonight. c:


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 27, 2014)

IM 10 LADY OF COURSE WE ARE YOUNGER OOPS DID I SAY THAT OUT LOUUD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

actually since someone mentioned purse owner ill add a few


Spoiler: magey bf














Spoiler: dumb purse owners
































i like rise and naoto too but not as like??? idk





Spoiler: the walking feel

















Spoiler: rune factory 4 baes






















inb4 i remember more and add more


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> actually since someone mentioned purse owner ill add a few
> 
> 
> Spoiler: magey bf
> ...



LEEEEEE oh my god and clementine <3
Still unsure about kenny, like sometimes he's so freaking cool to me but other times he's a dumb butt.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> LEEEEEE oh my god and clementine <3
> Still unsure about kenny, like sometimes he's so freaking cool to me but other times he's a dumb butt.


I got really mad at Kenny at certain points in the game (Season 2 especially.). But Lee was such a good character, his voice was so deep and calm. ;u;
and of course clem was a cutie.<33


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> actually since someone mentioned purse owner ill add a few
> 
> 
> Spoiler: magey bf
> ...



ooomg i totally forgot about anders. i love him too <3_<3 him and fenrissss


----------



## kassie (Jul 27, 2014)

Haru Yoshida from Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun, Death the Kid from Soul Eater and Levi from Attack on Titan <3<3


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

So, I go to do something else and I come back to...this? Something about chickens? 

I think I'm just going to let that go and go back to totally NOT having weird gay feelings for very fictional men. /loathing


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> LEEEEEE oh my god and clementine <3
> Still unsure about kenny, like sometimes he's so freaking cool to me but other times he's a dumb butt.





RetroT said:


> I got really mad at Kenny at certain points in the game (Season 2 especially.). But Lee was such a good character, his voice was so deep and calm. ;u;
> and of course clem was a cutie.<33



i didnt add clem officially to the list since i dont have like. a crUSH on her but i think shes the most perfect child in existence god bless clementine
but ye. Lee is my man
i did get mad at kenny at some points, but i love him overall. uAu hes just... he tends to react on anger first, which is understandable
#teammustache
(also whoa pls no s2 spoilers ive only played the first ep)


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i didnt add clem officially to the list since i dont have like. a crUSH on her but i think shes the most perfect child in existence god bless clementine
> but ye. Lee is my man
> i did get mad at kenny at some points, but i love him overall. uAu hes just... he tends to react on anger first, which is understandable
> #teammustache



ugh It's hard to not give away spoilers but Lee and Clementine are just way too perfect for me. i cried really hard bluh


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> ugh It's hard to not give away spoilers but Lee and Clementine are just way too perfect for me. i cried really hard bluh



s  a me,,
i really need to catch up on s2. this has been on my list for ages. i need to see clembaby again


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> s  a me,,
> i really need to catch up on s2. this has been on my list for ages. i need to see clembaby again


are we talking about the walking dead? im now in this....
lee wound be the best dad ever! *the best *


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> are we talking about the walking dead? im now in this....
> lee wound be the best dad ever! *the best *



I know he's so calm and omg he seems like a really great person even though he isn't real.

Also crush on Raven from Teen Titans. Hottie.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I know he's so calm and omg he seems like a really great person even though he isn't real.
> 
> Also crush on Raven from Teen Titans. Hottie.



i think her and starfire are pretty cute
but i have only seen Teen Titans Go
dont kill me


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I'm only 6 episodes in Season 1. I just started yesterday but I'm probably going to watch some more tonight. c:



woohoo  lots of people say it's overrated, but it's my favorite show! 

oh, how do you guys feel about Luke in twd game?


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> woohoo  lots of people say it's overrated, but it's my favorite show!
> 
> oh, how do you guys feel about Luke in twd game?



I really like Luke! He's pretty rad as far as I can tell and he's a cutie. c:


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Ah! I've forgotten a few. 

*Solid Snake*'s a babe. Somehow never made it to 'silly crush' status. Probably because having the hots for him and his dad just registers in my brain as 'wrong' somehow. I suppose *Liquid* is a qt, too.

*Isabelle *isn't really a crush, either, but I adore her to pieces. I want to take her on vacation because I'm so incompetentgjskg; 

When I was a youngin', I also had this huge crush on *Alphonse Elric* from FullMetal Alchemist. I was having problems finding nice people in my life and he is an absolute sweetheart. 

Hmm. Ah. *Professor Snape*! From when I was even more of a youngin'! That man won my heart even before the last HP book was out and before I even understood what feelings were. 

*Mystique* (X-men) also comes to mind. She's just fascinating.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> When I was a youngin', I also had this huge crush on *Alphonse Elric* from FullMetal Alchemist. I was having problems finding nice people in my life and he is an absolute sweetheart.


I had a crush on him, too! He's so cute and kind. uvu


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I really like Luke! He's pretty rad as far as I can tell and he's a cutie. c:



I like him too! you're all caught up right? I don't want to spoil anything.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> I like him too! you're all caught up right? I don't want to spoil anything.



I just started Episode 4 of Season 1 since I didn't really have time to play it, but I'm really liking it so far. It's so intense, haha.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I had a crush on him, too! He's so cute and kind. uvu






LOOK AT THIS BB. Ah, I could die he's so cute.


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> View attachment 58407
> 
> LOOK AT THIS BB. Ah, I could die he's so cute.



Alphonse? <3 he's sweet~


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I just started Episode 4 of Season 1 since I didn't really have time to play it, but I'm really liking it so far. It's so intense, haha.



omg it was so intense! I just watch YouTube let's play videos honestly haha. enjoy it!


----------



## Farobi (Jul 27, 2014)

nonon jakurze!!! uvu


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> omg it was so intense! I just watch YouTube let's play videos honestly haha. enjoy it!



I just finished it, and oh my gosh, THE ENDING. I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. I MEAN.. HOW? HOW DID THAT HAPPEN?

and now I actually really dislike Luke. >:c


----------



## Taycat (Jul 27, 2014)

I have too many fictional crushes.
It's like, any game I play, I get a crush on one of the characters.
It's sad.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I just finished it, and oh my gosh, THE ENDING. I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. I MEAN.. HOW? HOW DID THAT HAPPEN?
> 
> and now I actually really dislike Luke. >:c



REALLY THO. i freaked out even though i wasn't even the one making the choices! did you end up doing it or did you call for someone?

luke got really annoying at the end  i tended to agree with kenny more (even though he had been a bit of a jerk to a kid...)


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> REALLY THO. i freaked out even though i wasn't even the one making the choices! did you end up doing it or did you call for someone?
> 
> luke got really annoying at the end  i tended to agree with kenny more (even though he had been a bit of a jerk to a kid...)



I did it because I had no idea what to do! I mean, Kenny was a jerk, but, c'mon Luke. You literally had ONE JOB. *ONE JOB.*

also crush on Prince from Space Dandy what a cutie


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 27, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I did it because I had no idea what to do! I mean, Kenny was a jerk, but, c'mon Luke. You literally had ONE JOB. *ONE JOB.*



it was really the worst timing; his excuse was dumb.
i read a pretty good comment somewhere that described luke as a false leader. he always acts like he'll take charge, but when push comes to shove, he's not too reliable.


----------



## Titi (Jul 27, 2014)

All of these characters (some of them are played by real actors but it's the characters I love):



Spoiler































































I think I'm forgetting a few, I might come back and edit.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Jesus I keep forgetting some. RetroT mentioned Honey and yeah, shes a qt pie. Then there's Juri from Street Fighter, because that cackle. But Elizabeth is still my big honey.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 27, 2014)

Edward Nigma a.k.a The Riddler. I like the Arkham game renditions of him, as well as a few comics and TAS. I love Frank Gorshin's mania, but I also love The Riddler's suave, charming nature as well.


Spoiler











Kururu/Kululu- Sgt. Frog/ Keroro Gunso. He's an intelligent, diabolical alien frog sent to Earth to destroy us all. I think that explains everything. 


Spoiler











Good Cop/Bad Cop- Lego Movie. Is it just me, or are these crushes becoming more and more absurd. 


Spoiler











Mr. Gold/ Rumple- Once Upon a Time. I love a good villain, and he's a very good villain indeed. 


Spoiler


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Taycat said:


> I have too many fictional crushes.
> It's like, any game I play, I get a crush on one of the characters.
> It's sad.



Aw, sug. 

I think it's kinda sweet. It means you're into it. I get the same way every once in a while.


----------



## Flop (Jul 27, 2014)

Dean Winchester

Yaaaas.


----------



## epona (Jul 27, 2014)

Flora from Professor Layton


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 27, 2014)

ahhhh yes
fyi I am gay but fictional women are exceptions ok herrwego



Spoiler: this isnt even my final form






Spoiler: I think zant is top husband














Spoiler: waka, is 2 magnifique, 2 not love, baby













Spoiler: sate from kaiba was badass













Spoiler: I am the master commander













Spoiler: leon, help me













Spoiler: lucy. not nyuu. just lucy. I have reasons 4 this













Spoiler: mugi from k-on













Spoiler: lots of no more heroes people


































Spoiler: this one is all ur fault nikki













Spoiler: some dangan ronpas

























Spoiler: vroom vroom













Spoiler: eat ur vegetables













Spoiler: cavedweller













Spoiler: shine bright like a , pearl, in the SkY













Spoiler: u tryina get urself killed, iceking













Spoiler: team mustache














AND THERES EVEN MORE I dont have time to list


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

epona said:


> Flora from Professor Layton


Flora is super cute.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

I somehow feel less self-conscious now.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

Mugen from Samurai Champloo and Spike from Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 27, 2014)

Akira from Eden of the East.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 27, 2014)

OHMYGOSH! I HAVE WAY TOO MANY! OKAY... LET ME THINK!

Logan from Veronica Mars. (Show)
Will Herondale from Clockwork Angel. (Book)
Tate from American Horror Story. (Show)

I have so many more, but I cant think of them at the moment!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> ahhhh yes
> fyi I am gay but fictional women are exceptions ok herrwego
> 
> 
> ...



_*tEAM MUSTACHE*_
i also like the one htats my fault
hallelujah

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taycat said:


> I have too many fictional crushes.
> It's like, any game I play, I get a crush on one of the characters.
> It's sad.



this is literally me except its not restricted to just games
comics/books/shows/movies/*a n y t h i n g*
i will find someone, or more than one person to like

GODDAMNIT I KNEW I WAS FORGETTING SOMEONE


Spoiler: my queen










stop me before i think of more


----------



## Siobhan (Jul 27, 2014)

Kyouko Kirigiri from Dangan Ronpa ah yes my wife.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> this is literally me except its not restricted to just games
> comics/books/shows/movies/*a n y t h i n g*
> i will find someone, or more than one person to like
> 
> ...



YES THE ULTIMATE BAE. HARLEY <<<333
im an Arkham nerd okie bye


----------



## scribblezoeya (Jul 27, 2014)

Spoiler: he's so idek JUST PERFECT




Tetsuya Kuroko <3 - Kuroko No Basket (anime)





Spoiler: AAAAH ILYSM KILLUA



 Killua Zoldyck - Hunter x Hunter (anime)





Spoiler: and Ao. omfg she's so cute.



Nanami Ao - Yozakura Quartet (anime)





Spoiler: oh. and i can't forget kagami. ofc.



Kagami Taiga - Kuroko no Basket (anime)





Spoiler: omg. how did i only remember him right now.



Jack Frost - Rise of the Guardians (movie)


I think there's more. But nah, can't think of any, not right now.


----------



## tinybears (Jul 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: dragon age hubby



omg alistair


Spoiler: cuteaf










i swear to gosh if i don't get to hit on him in dragon age inquisition i'm gonna hunt the lead designer down and
and
speak angrily to them


----------



## dude98 (Jul 27, 2014)

Belgium from Hetalia
Miyuki from Lucky Star


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 27, 2014)

Mariah from this website TBT and ACC


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 27, 2014)

I would like to have Reisuke Houjou (Mirai NIkki) as son. He's cute, adorable, kawaii, psychopath, has a good brain, perfectionist, knows how to manipulate people... HE'S PERFECT.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Mariah from this website TBT and ACC



I'm pretty sure she's not fictional.


----------



## Improv (Jul 27, 2014)

Flop said:


> Dean Winchester
> 
> Yaaaas.



yaaas

but also castiel mm


----------



## Cudon (Jul 27, 2014)

I haven't even played a Metal gear game but Big boss in his young years is the most charming man I have encountered in gaming next to Godot. I feel so wrong for loving him considering that I've only seen let's plays of the games ;n;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 27, 2014)

Siobhan said:


> Kyouko Kirigiri from Dangan Ronpa ah yes my wife.



How could I forget? 

Sakura Oogami from the same game as well.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I haven't even played a Metal gear game but Big boss in his young years is the most charming man I have encountered in gaming next to Godot. I feel so wrong for loving him considering that I've only seen let's plays of the games ;n;



Charming, wounded, intelligent. Total babe. 10/10 would follow to the ends of the earth and protect from vampires. Again, total freaking babe. 

His face is just so- and he's like- jgskglj;


----------



## Miaa (Jul 27, 2014)

Chuck Bass.​


----------



## tinybears (Jul 27, 2014)

oh also creighton from dark souls mm that voice
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_7HfUjfAcQ


----------



## Leanne (Jul 27, 2014)

Malik from Tales of Graces and Alvin from Tales of Xillia.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)

I honestly have way too many... Basically all of my top 3-5 favourite characters from every anime/video game are my crushes. >3> Except in Kuroko no Basket's case, it's probably my top 9 that I have crushes on @A@


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

tinybears said:


> omg alistair
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cuteaf
> ...



more like if my warden isnt there with him i will go to bioware and have some WORDS with them
my warden is the goddamn queen *****es im important af


----------



## Alice (Jul 27, 2014)

Voldemort said:


> I think my biggest fictional crush is The Boss from Metal Gear Solid 3. She's a strong-willed character, absolutely honorable to the death, and one of the best, well thought out characters I've ever seen. I don't think she falls under the category of absolutely beautiful, but she's realistically gorgeous. Everything about her is real, and there's nothing there that screams fake to me. Her hair isn't 'shimmeringly perfect,' her body is 'strong yet scarred,' and she has the facial markings of someone who has had real issues and really looks like she has gone through absolute hell.
> 
> On the male side of things, I'm absolutely in love with Vergil from Devil May Cry 3. (NOT DMC.) He's cocky, a huge jerk, completely out for himself, but he has his own reasons for doing things that I can admire. At the end there, he kind of turned his self-centered plight into something a bit more honorable. Though it's still not perfect, the guy is trying to take down the god of hell itself. If Dante can shed a tear or ten, so can I. Of course, there's the aesthetic appeal to him as well. He's not as real as the boss is, not by far, but he's also not some pretty-boy that doesn't look like he could get carried away by the wind either. He's built like someone of that size should be, and I find that very attractive.
> 
> EDIT: Same reasons as Vergil, Caius Ballad from FF13-2.



On the flipside, I have a big crush on Jack too. Big Boss is such a beefcake.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 27, 2014)

Skyward Sword Zelda is literally my number 1 babe. ;-; God, I love her so much. She is so beautiful! ;; So funny, sweet, charming, adorable... She is the best Princess Zelda out there, and if anyone dares telling me otherwise, I'll give them a full 10 page essay on why they're wrong... Well maybe that's a bit extreme, but I do really love her.

Of course, I equally love Skyward Sword Link too - what a cutie! ;; I mean I love all of the Links to be honest, because they're all cute and amazing in their own unique ways, but I do really love SS Link. ^^

Other fictional crushes include Princess Peach, Chitanda Eru (Hyouka), Oreki Houtarou (Hyouka), and Super Sonico!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Alice said:


> On the flipside, I have a big crush on Jack too. Big Boss is such a beefcake.



Jack as in Raiden? 

He's got quite the booty. It's legitimately distracting.


----------



## Alice (Jul 27, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Jack as in Raiden?
> 
> He's got quite the booty. It's legitimately distracting.



I was going with the MGS3 theme.

John was called Jack during operation snake eater.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Alice said:


> I was going with the MGS3 theme.
> 
> John was called Jack during operation snake eater.



....

I am so tired. 

He's a babe, yes. I don't know what it is about the Metal Gear series and hot guys. I swear I used to be straight. ahaha who am i kidding

...i made a gay joke at my own expense. i think it's time for a nap.


----------



## tinybears (Jul 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> more like if my warden isnt there with him i will go to bioware and have some WORDS with them
> my warden is the goddamn queen *****es im important af


too true too true
i swear if i don't see some smoochin of my warden gonna be stormin about the place u no it


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 27, 2014)

...link....
especially TP link

- - - Post Merge - - -

and pit


----------



## Redacted (Jul 27, 2014)

OK


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

*Ronald Knox *from the anime I can't think of


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh! 

Just thought of another. 

Professor Sycamore from the newest Pokemon game. He's such a cutie.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 27, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> ....
> 
> I am so tired.
> 
> ...


You can be hella straight like me and still admit that MGS guys have nice butts.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> You can be hella straight like me and still admit that MGS guys have nice butts.



Haha it's cool. I was never hella straight to begin with. 

Meryl doesn't have sh* on some of those boys, though. Even though she's got the walk going on.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Oh!
> 
> Just thought of another.
> 
> Professor Sycamore from the newest Pokemon game. He's such a cutie.



OH MY GOD
HOW DID I FORGET MY FRENCH POKEMON BOYFRIEND


Spoiler: BONJOUR


----------



## Music_123 (Jul 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> OH MY GOD
> HOW DID I FORGET MY FRENCH POKEMON BOYFRIEND
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BONJOUR



umm..how many fictional crushes do you have??


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> umm..how many fictional crushes do you have??



A LOT, OBVIOUSLY. 

Wanna fight about it?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> umm..how many fictional crushes do you have??



you dont want to know.

(even i dont know, theres so many its countless)


----------



## puppy (Jul 27, 2014)

i have a bunch but my biggest one is my own OC lmao


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

puppy said:


> i have a bunch but my biggest one is my own OC lmao



I KNOW THAT FEEL BRO
i know that feel


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

puppy said:


> i have a bunch but my biggest one is my own OC lmao



How does this work, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> How does this work, if you don't mind me asking?



while our OCs are a part of us, they aren't necessarily us reincarnated. therefore, there's potential to like them for who you've molded them into -- perhaps a bit of it is pride in your work. i adore my OCs and would totally do them if they were real jus sayin

is it egotistical? i cant really say. i consider mine to be separate entities, and even though i have created them, i still admire them for who and what they are and how far theyve progressed as characters.

does this even make sense


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> while our OCs are a part of us, they aren't necessarily us reincarnated. therefore, there's potential to like them for who you've molded them into -- perhaps a bit of it is pride in your work. i adore my OCs and would totally do them if they were real jus sayin
> 
> is it egotistical? i cant really say. i consider mine to be separate entities, and even though i have created them, i still admire them for who and what they are and how far theyve progressed as characters.
> 
> does this even make sense



I'd do me. 

Doubt that's the same thing, though. 

I've written characters before, but I guess I just put so much- me in them that it's hard to think of being attracted to them.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 27, 2014)

Literally Beast Boy and Robin from the teen titans.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I'd do me.
> 
> Doubt that's the same thing, though.
> 
> I've written characters before, but I guess I just put so much- me in them that it's hard to think of being attracted to them.



yeah, its totally understandable  a lot of myself IS in my characters, but i still dont view them as me -- i view them as really awesome versions of myself, in some cases. but mostly just my babies that i love and care for. each person views their OCs differently uvu


----------



## Cou (Jul 28, 2014)

Not counting anime

Jon Snow and Tyrion omg idk i fell for their characters... and i always end up with long answers so here's here.


----------



## Alice (Jul 28, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> ....
> 
> I am so tired.
> 
> ...



Tell me about it, man.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 28, 2014)

Alice said:


> Tell me about it, man.








MGS5 is going to sexually frustrate me to death. That is how I'll die.


----------



## Alice (Jul 28, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> MGS5 is going to sexually frustrate me to death. That is how I'll die.



Kept you waiting, huh?


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 28, 2014)

so many people dislike him but I have a massive crush on kikuchi touma from ao haru ride?? he's such a qtpie


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 28, 2014)

Hibiya Amamiya from Kagerou Project even thought he's like.. 12... sigh


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Marshal Lee ugh from adventure time! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and batman :3 call me crazy!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 28, 2014)

Alice said:


> Kept you waiting, huh?



this f*ing beautiful manly sonuvagun makes me swoon like a 16 year old girl, which i am neither. 






f*ing

so perfect.

I honestly think I'm just in love with his personality and motive more than I am anything else. But being ruggedly handsome doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 28, 2014)

For a while I had a crush on Light Yagami from Death Note... Also, Snape from Harry Potter.

Now I just have a crush on Gracie. Lolwut. I don't know. I always go for the jerk characters.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 28, 2014)

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> For a while I had a crush on Light Yagami from Death Note... Also, Snape from Harry Potter.
> 
> Now I just have a crush on Gracie. Lolwut. I don't know. I always go for the jerk characters.



Gracie's hella yandere. You know she secretly likes you while putting down your taste in clothes.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 28, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Gracie's hella yandere. You know she secretly likes you while putting down your taste in clothes.



YES EXACTLY. XD I love Gracie so much.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 28, 2014)

Augustus from TFIOS<3


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> this f*ing beautiful manly sonuvagun makes me swoon like a 16 year old girl, which i am neither.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus, you two are making me fall for him again.


----------



## mob (Jul 28, 2014)

ehhh h hahHh
*skullgirls:*
beowulf
adam
*league:*
darius
*bleach*
so many but def bazz-b

idk i have more but this is the main list


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 28, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Jesus, you two are making me fall for him again.



GOOD.


----------



## Caius (Jul 28, 2014)

I saw some Big Boss in this thread and am down to readily agree, Big Boss deserves all the love. Can't wait for Phantom Pain.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Voldemort said:


> I saw some Big Boss in this thread and am down to readily agree, Big Boss deserves all the love. Can't wait for Phantom Pain.





Spoiler: epileptic warning


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 28, 2014)

Totally had a huge crush on Amon from Legend of Korra LOL. Like come on that face????

So Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## Nix (Jul 28, 2014)

Haji from blood+. That man omg.


----------



## toastia (Jul 28, 2014)

Cam in harvest moon.


----------



## Maruchan (Jul 28, 2014)

Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes. ;__; RIP. My one & only.
(...on that note, Cumberbatch's BBC Modern Sleuth version comes in a close 2nd)

Wolfwood from Trigun

That smirky Colonel Mustang from FMA >///<
(I remember I blushed when I first saw him. Good that no one is around when that happened.
 I still do when I see him now. And I have one of his trading card along with a collectible postcard framed, sitting on my desk.)


----------



## Mylin (Jul 28, 2014)

Uta and Rize Kamishiro from Tokyo Ghoul,
Slaine Troyard from Aldnoah.Zero,
Rin from Free!,
Anemone from Eureka 7,
Asuka from NGE,
and Gilgamesh from the Fate series. >w<


----------



## Xyle (Jul 28, 2014)

Rosalina from super mario galaxy


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 28, 2014)

Sirius from Harry Potter
Alaska from Looking for Alaska
Farkas from Skyrim
Zuko from Avatar: The Last Airbender
Hazel from TFIOS


----------



## Edzers (Jul 28, 2014)

Too Many To Count.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank goodness I'm not alone...I'm not going to name any of mine, however; there's too many!

Although I wouldn't count them as "crushes", just characters that I really really really really like...in a way where if it was possible for me to meet them I would...I don't know...*hides*

Okay fine I have a few crushes...*hides again*


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 29, 2014)

Mirai Kuriyama. Cutest.
Also Garnet from Steven Universe...


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 29, 2014)

Stiles Stilinski is sO IMPORTANT (teen wolf)
also max from finding carter, and of course, augustus waters tfios uvu
and to hop on the steven universe boat ^^ i totally love pearl. she's hot idc


----------



## Saylor (Jul 30, 2014)

MayorErin said:


> Stiles Stilinski is sO IMPORTANT (teen wolf)
> also max from finding carter, and of course, augustus waters tfios uvu
> and to hop on the steven universe boat ^^ i totally love pearl. she's hot idc


Stiles is adorable. 

Beast Boy and Raven from Teen Titans.


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

um excuse me but if everyone isnt saying eren jaeger the sexy german titan boy or armin arlet the hot bb who can rock that hairstyle i mean damn or any other aot characters you guys need to go like get a like bc srsly

id link them but how to spoiler tag i not knowing (omg i get im tired but is this real) but idk how to add spoiler tags


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 30, 2014)

Aiden Pearce (_Watch_Dogs_)
Ryotaro Dojima (_Persona 4_)
Bigby Wolf (_The Wolf Is Among Us_)
Xiahou Dun (_Dynasty Warriors_)


----------



## Ulua24 (Jul 30, 2014)

Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter.
Rosalina  from Super Mario.
Foxface from The Hunger Games.
Lisa Simpson from The Simpsons.

God, I'm weird..........


----------



## lilyandemrys (Jul 30, 2014)

Arthur from Merlin (TV programme)...


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 30, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> Aiden Pearce (_Watch_Dogs_)
> Ryotaro Dojima (_Persona 4_)
> *Bigby Wolf* (_The Wolf Is Among Us_)
> Xiahou Dun (_Dynasty Warriors_)






(I need to pick this game up again... lol)

BONUS:


Spoiler


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 30, 2014)

Hmmm there have been a few... Hikaru from ouran high school host club. L from death note. Sherlock from Sherlock. They have probably been more.


----------



## moonchu (Jul 30, 2014)

sigh. loads? but the first person who really comes to mind is . . . kyo from fruits basket.
i don't think i'll ever get over that and i realize that i sound like a 100% gd weirdo but i grew up as a young kid reading furuba and was never the same. /flameme.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> Hmmm there have been a few... Hikaru from ouran high school host club. L from death note. Sherlock from Sherlock. They have probably been more.



omgs hikaru ~_~ yes. during the rain? yes.


----------



## Vida (Jul 30, 2014)

A couple of years back, I had a ton of them xD

-Haruka/Sailor Uranus (Sailor Moon)
-Sheena (Tales of Symphonia)
-Zelos (Tales of Symphonia)
-Ray (Beyblade)
-Mariah (Beyblade)

Those were a long time ago, though.


----------



## Brackets (Jul 30, 2014)

I had a massive crush on Ianto Jones from the TV show Torchwood (ya know, the spin-off from Doctor Who that ended up being better than Doctor Who but they stopped it )


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 30, 2014)

Alright I'm gonna list them all, I love them all and stuff, putting them under a spoiler, and keeping all the spoilery ones out of this.



Spoiler: The Datemate List



 Magnolia Arch Bravely Second 
 Doctor Victor Bravely Default
 Edea Lee Bravely Default 
 Takatora Todo Samurai Warriors
 Peony Upala Malkuth the Ninth


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> (I need to pick this game up again... lol)
> 
> BONUS:
> 
> ...


My god.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Aug 9, 2014)

I guess you could say I have some...not like I'd name any, but most of them are just like "dying-to-meet" crushes...most of them. c:


----------



## jebug29 (Aug 9, 2014)

I haven't really had one in a long time, but when I was a kid, I had a crush on Aelita from Code Lyoko. I remember being at my friends house and telling him that I thought she was cute XD.

Oh my word I found more girls that I liked as a child than I can find now ._.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 9, 2014)

After playing injustice for awhile I've come to have some type of crush on wonder woman xD


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 9, 2014)

chrom from fire emblem awakening................. a heart swooner tbh

also yosuke hanamura (lmao) and elesa.


----------



## ellemacc (Aug 9, 2014)

i know toddintheshadows is a real person but i love him so much like wow his criticisms are on point and his voice sounds great im sorry but he is amazing 10/10


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 10, 2014)

BATOCTO said:


> chrom from fire emblem awakening................. a heart swooner tbh
> 
> also yosuke hanamura (lmao) and elesa.



My boyfriend likes Chrom! 

He is a qt. And useful too, from what I gather.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 10, 2014)

after watching death note, I have to say L and Near are adorable wow. and light is gorgeous except he's a piece of poo so nah but yes.


----------



## Holla (Aug 10, 2014)

Mistel from the new Harvest Moon that's not called Harvest Moon coming out this year sometime in North America. Not sure what his name will be in the English version but either way such a cutie. XD I love Harvest Moon games but just his character alone makes me want this game. It's also a plus that his is a marry-able bachelor. 





Mistel is the younger brother of Iris. Despite his very youthful appearance, he is a total gentleman - especially towards women!
He helps his sister run the antique store, and has a refreshing personality. He doesn't seem to be particularly fond of vegetables or wild animals though.. clearly a fellow of refined tastes.

By far my favourite Harvest Moon bachelor. ^.^


----------



## datsuryouku (Aug 10, 2014)

Haku from Spirited Away. 

Caring, mature, slightly mysterious and knows how to take charge. 
I mean, you can't get any better. Lol.


----------



## Laudine (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't really have many fictional crushes, but when I do I crush on them HARD >.> *has a sad life*



Spoiler: Lezard Valeth from Valkyrie Profile series








Apparently I'm really into crazy obsessed creepy stalker. Huh.





Spoiler: Ivan from Grand Bazaar








Gentle and kind and sweet he's more than perfect ;_; *bestHMbachelorever*


and AC wise...


Spoiler: I think it's already pretty obvious








He's just so pretty and fabulous ok u.u


----------



## Alvery (Aug 10, 2014)

Komaeda from Super Dangan Ronpa 2


----------



## sylveons (Aug 10, 2014)

mabuchi kou from ao no haru ride, i'm not even ashamed at this point. oh right, and hinata shouyou from haikyuu!! .


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

kageyama from haikyuu yassssssssss
also oikawa and kuro


----------



## starlark (Aug 10, 2014)

daniel of mayfair from amnesia the dark descent

god forgive my sins he'd be like 200 now


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 10, 2014)

starlark said:


> daniel of mayfair from amnesia the dark descent
> 
> god forgive my sins he'd be like 200 now



Shh. Fantasy doesn't care about those kinds of things.


----------



## starlark (Aug 10, 2014)

i will play out my fantasies as you wish senpai


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 10, 2014)

babe



also a few others.
like Animal Crossing Snake (BABY)
the protag from Persona 3
and
others..........


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 10, 2014)

mamura daiki ughhh



Spoiler


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 10, 2014)

Danny Fenton/Phantom from Danny Phantom. best show ever. i wish it never ended


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Bird baes:


Spoiler: Television/Movies



Mordecai from Regular Show
John (oriole, NOT Muscle Man's brother) from Regular Show
Jeremy (ostrich) from Regular Show
Jose Carioca from Saludos Amigos
Master Crane from Kung Fu Panda
Lord Shen from Kung Fu Panda 2
Owl from Winnie the Pooh
Alan-a-Dale from Robin Hood
Chanticleer from Rock-a-Doodle
Foghorn Leghorn from Looney Toons





Spoiler: Video Games



Brewster from Animal Crossing
Blathers from Animal Crossing
Apollo from Animal Crossing
Pierce from Animal Crossing
Frank from Animal Crossing
Sterling from Animal Crossing
Avery from Animal Crossing
Keaton from Animal Crossing
Ken from Animal Crossing
Jacques from Animal Crossing
Falco Lombardi from Star Fox



Someone please help me.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 10, 2014)

im in a steady relationship with bob the cat


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 10, 2014)

AskaRay said:


> like Animal Crossing Snake (BABY)



I have him! 

I can't pass up ninja bunny. I can't. He is never allowed to leave me. /locks him in the basement.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 11, 2014)

Elijah(Daniel Gillies) from the Originals<3333
Tate(Evan peter) from AMerican Horror story<333


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 11, 2014)

oikawa tohru *steps on him*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 11, 2014)

KILLUA FROM HXH 

WHEEZES HES SO CUTE


----------



## Muffie (Aug 11, 2014)

p sure it's been said before
but
SAM AND DEAN WINCHESTER
UGH~<3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 11, 2014)

Add in this gorgeous man.




_OH MY._


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh boy. 
-L and Matsuda (Death Note)
-Natsu, Gray, Laxus, and Gajeel (Fairy Tail) 
-Luffy, Robin, Sanji, Zoro, Law, Shanks, and Mihawk (One Piece) 

That's all I can think of right now, but trust me, if I get my hands on a good smut (regardless of the character) I'm hooked.


----------



## Ste (Aug 11, 2014)

Rosalina...it's crazy. Wonder Woman too, oh and Stargirl...batgirl too. I won't say anymore!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 11, 2014)

Ste said:


> Rosalina...it's crazy. Wonder Woman too, oh and Stargirl...batgirl too. I won't say anymore!



WONDER WOMAN <3


----------



## Ste (Aug 11, 2014)

Well okay. Black Widow and Black Canary and Huntress.

I mean, just look at them! <3


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 11, 2014)

I can't forget Matt, Mello, and Near from DN. Hot diggity dog. xD


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 14, 2014)

Pretty much every decent looking dude in naruto.
And Gary oak from pokemon....


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 14, 2014)

Definitely Squall Leonhart from FF8... I love him...


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

izumo from ao no exorcist
p much everyone in sailor moon
lloyd irving from tales of symphonia
eunice, leon, and xaio pai from rune factory

that's a lot whoops


----------



## Saylor (Aug 14, 2014)

L and Matsuda from Death Note.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2014)

Ahri from League. not literal crush, I just love to play her and shes my computer wallpaper and facebook cover photo.

Luke from Harvest Moon Animal Parade

Chrom from Fire Emblem Awakening.

From games. 8)


----------



## madokas (Aug 14, 2014)

Chrom from Fire Emblem Awakening *swoons*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> Ahri from League. not literal crush, I just love to play her and shes my computer wallpaper and facebook cover photo.
> 
> Chrom from Fire Emblem Awakening.
> 
> From games. 8)



omg i luv chrom too


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

chase and luke from harvest moon animal parade and morishige from corpse party


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh gosh... Mostly recently Makoto from free! (and Rin and Haru), and Clear from dmmd
But then there's also: Irene Adler from Sherlock, Shikamaru from Naruto, Toshiro from Bleach, Roy Mustang from FMA...and countless others


----------



## mob (Aug 14, 2014)

draven and darius
i love them both


----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 14, 2014)

Noiz, Ren, or Clear from DMMD or L from death note.


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't get fictional crushes
REAL LIFE crushes, on the other hand...


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 14, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> ...link....
> especially TP link
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Updating list!


Spoiler: Link <3














Spoiler:  Pit













Spoiler:  Tuxedo Mask


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

i like pit's toes.


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> I don't get fictional crushes
> REAL LIFE crushes, on the other hand...


simply,
i wouldn't date anyone i know
but if i happened to meet Link on the street 
i'd ask him out in a heartbeat 

to be honest

honestly i dont understand real-life celebrity crushes


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 14, 2014)

Daily Reminder : 






This fictional babe is responsible for sexually frustrating the hell out of me. I don't think I'll ever be able to get over it. I thought it wouldn't last but no. It lasted. And lasted. Big Boss is literally the biggest fantasy crush I've ever had in my lifetime. 

Gah. /flailing

- - - Post Merge - - -



AskaRay said:


> simply,
> i wouldn't date anyone i know
> but if i happened to meet Link on the street
> i'd ask him out in a heartbeat
> ...



Celebrity crushes are hella creepy. Because that's a real person and SO MANY PEOPLE get so weird about it- ugh. 

Also I applaud you for...fictionally going for it.


----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 14, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Updating list!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link <3
> ...



lol sailor moon


----------



## Mayaa (Aug 15, 2014)

I have these two insane crushes that have been going on for a while.
I'm completely in love with Haru from Free! and Kiba from Naruto.
And I sort of have a crush on Ai from Kyoukai no Kanata, SHE'S SO CUTE.


----------



## Aizu (Aug 15, 2014)

Free! Omigosh everyone is so cute


----------



## Aradai (Aug 15, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Daily Reminder :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ocelot, you and Alice are going to drive me up a wall.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 15, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Ocelot, you and Alice are going to drive me up a wall.



Yap. 

Get your climbing gear.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 15, 2014)

touka from tokyo ghoul is the babest babe to ever babe


----------



## AllisonCypress (Nov 8, 2014)

Dipper from Gravity Falls.  He's just so cute!! :3
Oh, and Wirt from Over the Garden Wall, kind of...


----------



## azukitan (Nov 8, 2014)

*MY #1*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 8, 2014)

IM BACK U FRICKERS
WITH A NEW TOP BOYFRIEND TO ADD TO MY LIST THAT DOESNT EVEN ENCOMPASS HALF OF EVERYONE BUT I TRY


Spoiler: pingu bf










_oh wow_

to be clear: i get a crush on like everyone. ever. so my list is never-ending


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2014)

I think I posted in here before, but I don't think I said Haruka Tenoh so. 

Haruka Tenoh.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 8, 2014)

Flandre Scarlet from the Touhou games

Mysterious and badass nuff said


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2014)

Emily Fitch from Skins.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 8, 2014)

Danny from BW 
Nuff said


----------



## Manzanas (Nov 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: pingu bf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before opening that spoiler I thought your husbando was going to be Pingu from the show called "Pingu".


----------



## Mairen (Nov 8, 2014)

there's only one fictional guy who has captured Mairen's heart, and that's Yuri from Shadow Hearts. He is absolute perfection and I've been crushing on him since I first played the game in 2003/2004 I think....


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Before opening that spoiler I thought your husbando was going to be Pingu from the show called "Pingu".



honestly why the hell not. that is where i pull the nickname from tho hahahaha


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 8, 2014)

AllisonCypress said:


> Dipper from Gravity Falls.  He's just so cute!! :3
> Oh, and Wirt from Over the Garden Wall, kind of...



THEY'RE MINE!! *Steals*


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 8, 2014)

oh god

The orginal 



Spoiler: Ryoko, and no I didn't spend 10 minutes choosing the right picture and ogling her.

















Spoiler: Misato. Weird how my two 90's heroines were drunken love bugs, so glad I've followed in my idols footsteps B)))












and ofc







Then there's Haku and Zabuza and I cried when they died and was an unstable 13 yr old for a week and I dont trust naruto anymore they r full of lies.

N and the cutie from ORAS

anddd
I think thats it.

wait
Germany and Russia from Hetalia


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 8, 2014)

Laura Ingalls from Little house on the prairie. When she was older and a teacher.
Many years later on I saw the actress playing her swear like a sailor in a talkshow and the dream was over....

Currently i'm drooling over this girl who treats injured players at Chelsea FC. Kinda sad when your my age but im young at heart. She is not fictional though.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 8, 2014)

wirt
p sure i made this perfectly clear in the last 3 days lmao

ps
ash ketchum because hOT DAMN
everyone else in pokemon sucks so what can ya do


----------



## Leopardfire (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't know if they could be called crushes, but these are the characters that I kinda like in that sort of way.  



Spoiler: Fem!France









My first bae ;-; She's from Hetalia. I hope when/if season six is released, they make another Nyotalia, or Hima makes some strips about them in World Stars.





Spoiler: Seto




My favorite character from Mekakucity Actors/Kagerou Project is Kano, but Seto is the cutest imo. He's also pretty unappreciated, everybody loves Shintarou, Kano, and Konoha, but he's the one who supports everyone with his job, and no one seems to care. :c


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

BIG NERD STRIKES AGAIN

THIS TIME IT'S MAKISHIMA YUUSUKE FROM YOWAMUSHI PEDAL OMMMG

i wonder if all my anime crushes will have really spontaneous-colored hair like the latest two


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> IM BACK U FRICKERS
> WITH A NEW TOP BOYFRIEND TO ADD TO MY LIST THAT DOESNT EVEN ENCOMPASS HALF OF EVERYONE BUT I TRY
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was actually going to be Pingu.






Talk about husband material.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I thought that was actually going to be Pingu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he honestly is
im laughing so hard tho jesus
what if it WAS the actual pingu. what if


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 8, 2014)

adding that piece of trash oikawa tooru to my list because he's such a babe


----------



## Radda (Nov 8, 2014)

9 and 12.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Well I guess my username tells a lot 

Rin from daughters of Mnemosyne as well. I kinda feel her in some way


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2014)

I have no fictional crushes I love the moon


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh and Hawkeye Pierce from the M*A*S*H tv series. Alan Alda did such a brilliant role there...


----------



## AllisonCypress (Nov 9, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> THEY'RE MINE!! *Steals*



WHOA no they're MINE. *Takes back* *Hugs them both* haters gonna hate bro


----------



## pwincess (Nov 9, 2014)

oh man, i love way too many fictional characters
i can't keep track of who's my favourite buttttt i do love kili and bofur from the hobbit so
let's just go with them for now haha


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 9, 2014)

Kakashi from Naruto has been my no.1 ever since I was about 10.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

Spoiler: you wish you hadn't asked now























uuuuuugh mmmph uuunnnnfh
What more can I do? All I want for Christmas is you~

A longtime husbando, too, would be InuYasha~


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 9, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Oh and Hawkeye Pierce from the M*A*S*H tv series. Alan Alda did such a brilliant role there...



The entire show was (and still is) brilliant.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 9, 2014)

I have too many. I'm such a slut

-Sora and Roxas from Kingdom Hearts
- Bowser 
- Naruto
- Izzy and Tai from Digimon.
- Goku

So much sexiness


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 10, 2014)

Number 12 from Terror in Resonance as of now.
Growing up, it was Knuckles the Echidna... Yeah yeah I'm weird.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> The entire show was (and still is) brilliant.


Gentlemen...

Yay fellow MASH lover <3

But yes yes I still watch it like everyday still even though I've did too many times.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes, I got them all on DVD except for season 1 which is hard to find in Holland sadly.  
I can still watch them on a tablet app i use but it belongs in my dvd cabinet. 

I kind of bingewatch them.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Yes, I got them all on DVD except for season 1 which is hard to find in Holland sadly.
> I can still watch them on a tablet app i use but it belongs in my dvd cabinet.
> 
> I kind of bingewatch them.


I have the DVD box with all the seasons + film but since they keep airing it on telly I prefer to watch it there be it commercials breaks. Nice way to end the day


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 10, 2014)

~
Uh....well, I suppose if I'm going to admit this anywhere, it might as well be here.

Ralph.  From Wreck it Ralph.  Don't ask me why.  I just think he's an adorable dope.  

I feel ashamed.  I'm going to hide.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 10, 2014)

i love aph japan and america oh gosh
and dave strider and john egebert and roxy lalonde and meenah piexes and kanaya maryam and karkat vantas
YOU KNOW WHAT\
EVERYONE IN HOMESTUCK THAT IS NOT A LEPRECHAUN OR CALIBORN


----------



## Pearls (Nov 10, 2014)

Well I might be madly in love with Simon Blackquill from Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney... and Miles Edgeworth...


----------



## oranje (Nov 10, 2014)

Thane Krios (from the Mass Effect series) is my big fictional crush as is Ezio from Assassin's Creed 2. Ezio is cute and charming and Thane was very mature and spiritual which I liked a lot.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> Uh....well, I suppose if I'm going to admit this anywhere, it might as well be here.
> 
> Ralph.  From Wreck it Ralph.  Don't ask me why.  I just think he's an adorable dope.
> ...



DUDE RALPH IS MY MAN
well ok
excuse me
king candy is my hubby but. ralph is SO cute. mmm ye wow 
ok everyone from that ****ING MOVIE IS CUTE GDI DISNEY


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 10, 2014)

I may or may not be in love with Peppermint Butler...


Spoiler: <3


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 10, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> DUDE RALPH IS MY MAN
> well ok
> excuse me
> king candy is my hubby but. ralph is SO cute. mmm ye wow
> ok everyone from that ****ING MOVIE IS CUTE GDI DISNEY



Nikki you can't have everyone from WiR, you have to share okay.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 10, 2014)

Agh, and how could I forget my #1 celebrity crush?


Spoiler: Tom Servo!











We were made for each other (lulz)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 10, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Nikki you can't have everyone from WiR, you have to share okay.



I DO SHARE


----------



## Tao (Nov 10, 2014)

I've always had a geek crush on Rikku from Final Fantasy X.
Her appearance in X-2 was okay, but I prefered her more innocent, cute and annoying personality in X, as well as her less OTT appearance. 

My most recent 'crush' would be Vanellope from Wreck-it-Ralph. Again, she's adorable but annoying.

I have a thing for Taokaka from BlazBlue (if it wasn't obvious). She's only second to Rikku. She's also adorable but annoying.


Really...Just take any adorable but annoying female character from practically anything and I've probably had a crush on them. You should see my past girlfriends...They drove everybody but myself insane.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a kind of embarrassing crush on Days of Future Past's Quicksilver. He's such a dork but, ughhhh I'm a sucker for a cute guy with a sense of humour (and mutant powers). I also adore Joan Watson in Elementary. Lucy Liu is so amazingly beautiful and sexy, and her character is really smart and classy in the show <3<3


----------



## Trundle (Nov 10, 2014)

brb guys going to go have sex with my computer


----------



## Delphine (Nov 10, 2014)

Oooooh a thread about fictional crushes! I have a friend who has a HUUUGE crush on Hiccup from _HTTYD_, and on Jack Frost from _Rise of the Guardians_, it's hilarious, she watches the movies/TV shows every day, she knows them by heart, she keeps drawing the characters... It's a little weird at that point but funny though 

As for me, the love of my life will always remain Richard Grayon from the Batman universe, whether he is as Robin or Nightwing (or Batman), I'll always love him. I have no idea why, though. I do like his personnality, his looks and everything, but it's more than that. I have a passion for this character.

There was a moment where I had a crush on Spidey, but it passed. Also loved Lavi from the manga _D.Gray-man_, but as I stopped reading the manga, I lost my interest in Lavi (still a cool character, though). I still like Grey from _Fairy Tail_, I used to love Edward Elric from _FMA_ when I was younger, and Black Star from _Soul Eater_.

But in the end my one true love has to be Richard Grayson  He was so handsome in the movie _Son of Batman_... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

^ Somehow I always forget about Disney characters...

I love Prince Naveen from _The Princess and the Frog_.


----------



## Manah (Nov 11, 2014)

I never had a crush on anyone, fictional or otherwise, but this lady is pretty hot.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 11, 2014)

Most recently? 


Spoiler: Laughs cries dies


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 11, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Most recently?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Laughs cries dies



I FEEL U THO DUDE..... i feel u


----------



## Milleram (Nov 12, 2014)

I just finished Attack on Titan (I'm late to the party, I know), and I've become obsessed with Levi! <3 He's cute, and competent!


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 13, 2014)

Roxas from Kingdom hearts, I've adored him since I was about 11. ^^


----------



## Javocado (Nov 13, 2014)

SAILOR MARS
APRIL LUDGATE
ENVY ADAMS
BATTLE FRONTIER LUCY


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 13, 2014)

Milly Thompson.

I envy Wolfwood ('^')


----------



## Slayer_Buffy (Nov 13, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Most recently?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Laughs cries dies


I know right, he was so cute/hot.


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 13, 2014)

kaneki ken kaneki ken kaneki ken haise sasaki kaneki ken
*sobs on aluminium briefcase*


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 13, 2014)

bigby wolf from the wolf among us


----------



## hzl (Nov 13, 2014)

peter pan from the movie
when I was a kid I was head over heels in love 



Spoiler


----------



## cielyca (Nov 14, 2014)

Tom Nook


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 14, 2014)

Every single person from an anime ever.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 14, 2014)

Add Fifth Mizukage to my list lol


----------



## shinkuzame (Nov 14, 2014)

Surprise, surprise, my fictional crush is none other than...



Spoiler








....*Matsuoka Rin*.

Honestly, this should be obvious coming from me but no fictional character will ever quite have my heart as much as our favorite shark boy.

An honorable mention would also be *Dean Winchester*, but y'know.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

Prinzessin said:


> Okay, I have to share mine. because I'm a dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








how do u like ur precious Nanaba now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Add Fifth Mizukage to my list lol



Mei is my favorite Mizukage

joke shes trash compared to yagura


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 14, 2014)

Tack is my bb. Seroiusly he's the cutest animated character I've ever seen, and I din't know he was human for a while...



Spoiler


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 14, 2014)

Zed and Talon from league yum


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 14, 2014)

Snape and Pietro are my husbandos forever. _*forever.*_


----------



## Grawr (Nov 14, 2014)

Jane Lane and Maya Fey all day.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 14, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> how do u like ur precious Nanaba now








How can you be so cruel? 

My poor beloved bananaba, your sacrifice will never be in vain. You died a death that will always hold a sense of importance in my life. You gave your life for the future of the Survey Corps, and because of that I will always hold you in my heart.


----------



## MadokaPie (Nov 14, 2014)

Inuyasha


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 15, 2014)

Oooh.... Ok. This'll be a fun one. In my own fantasy rw I would be 



Spoiler



 Amy Lee of evanescence. She's my idol 


 and I would be with 



Spoiler



 Jared Leto, my first luv!!!



In the cartoon/video game world I would be 



Spoiler






 and I would be with 



Spoiler


----------



## Marzipan_Mandy (Nov 15, 2014)

Jack Frost from RotG; is that weird? I just love DreamWorks Animations . . . Just saw Big Hero 6 too! Anime crushes is a whole different story, and too long to mention. For videogames, I probably had a slight girl-crush on Ellie from the Last of Us. She's just so cool.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 15, 2014)

It's not my crush, but my 7 year old recently told me she wants to marry this guy.






So cute~


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 15, 2014)

Spoiler:  SHAY - Broken Age











man Elijah Wood just completes everything in my life


----------



## ilovebob123 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ever since I was about 5, I absolutetly adored disney's Hercules, and I still do! Haha!


----------



## CR33P (Nov 15, 2014)

this beauty


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 16, 2014)

Spoiler: get ready









2 spooky 4 anyone





Spoiler: okay



haha in all honesty I have no preference


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 16, 2014)

CR33P said:


> this beauty



Ever since I saw that gif I've been wanting Ava in my town so I can do the shrunk dance and make her dance for my amusement.

- - - Post Merge - - -



keybug55 said:


> Spoiler: get ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg daddy


----------



## Javocado (Nov 16, 2014)

CHAMPION OF SINNOH AKA CYNTHIA


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

ilovebob123 said:


> Ever since I was about 5, I absolutetly adored disney's Hercules, and I still do! Haha!



LMAO! My sister and I used to fight over him when we were kids  haha


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Dawn from pokemon, IT RHYMES


----------



## stargurg (Nov 16, 2014)

Garrus Vakarian from Mass Effect is probably one of my biggest fictional crushes. XD


----------



## Asherah (Nov 16, 2014)

Roxas from Kingdom Hearts


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

...This is weird, since he isn't even human...
But Bloo, from Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends... *blushing*


Spoiler: Please help








- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> OH MY GOD
> HOW DID I FORGET MY FRENCH POKEMON BOYFRIEND
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BONJOUR



Holy F... Help me I'm dying ; _ ;
I came up with a few more:


Spoiler: NL





*cries* I CAN'T 
http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...g/150px--Tangy_-_Animal_Crossing_New_Leaf.png
Excuse me while I go cry in a hole






I'm sure deep in my mind there's way more...


----------

